# Will these fit an Allroad?



## kevin911 (Nov 11, 2002)

Will a 5x112 18x8 45+ offset wheel fit an allroad properly? They have a 225/40/18 tire on them which I assume will have to be changed toa different size, but is the rim an okay fitment?

thanx


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Will these fit an Allroad? (kevin911)*

you will need some 20mm spacers....allroads require 25 offset.


----------

